# Need ID of 60's Hawthorne.....



## jonimccoy (Oct 16, 2019)

Bought at an auction for $35.00...a project!  What year and model do you think??  I'm restoring and anything would be helpful.  What type of decal is on the tank and chain guard?  I can barely see it on the tank.  If I could get a picture I have a guy who can duplicate it.  Thanks!


----------



## Roger Henning (Oct 16, 2019)

Early to mid 1960s Murray built bike that could of had a number of names on it including Murray, Hawthorn, Sears, Western Flyer, AMC, and several others. Roger


----------

